# Boys v Girls



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, 

I am having a bit of trouble deciding what sex to get, i would like males as they are more relaxed but i have also heard that they scent mark alot more.

So i dont know whether to choose males or females?

Please could you tell me what expereince you have had with both sexes?

thankyou,


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have all males and i really don't have a problem with scent marking i have heard girls do this too also with girls you are going to want to get them spayed as they are more prone to mammary tumors and spaying reduces this greatly. My males are all real laid back except one. I also like males because they are bigger and easier for me to handle.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I have only ever kept females but I have friends who kept males. 

I find that females are much more active, and for me, more fun. They are smaller and I find them to be easier to hold because of this. Males tend to smell more strongly and their coats tend to be more oily.

I have not found more trouble with males when it comes to scent-marking though. My Doris pees absolutely everywhere, especially when she's on me.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Depends on if you want a squishy lap rat, or an active source of amusement.

Boys are typically more laid back, get bigger, and are VERY lazy. they'll be the shoulder riders, sleep in your lap type rat from an earlier age. They are more likely to scent mark, and they can become hormonal at 6-8 months, although it's not super common.

Girls are smaller and more energetic, and LOVE to play. My 1 year old will still popcorn around the cage and hand wrestle with me. They don't typically settle down until they're older, but they're ALOT of fun to play with, especially if you have an area where you can let them out to play. Some still will scent mark; all three of my girls do but it's in smaller amounts then the males (normally). 

Personally, I liked having males as my first rats because they were slower, and got me used to owning rats. I switched to females because I felt like I was ready for "the challenge".


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Well i am now continplating whether or not to get a rat as opne just bit me at the petshop so i am kinda scared now


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Rats from pet stores come from horrible breeders. If you're looking for a social, laidback rat, a pet store isn't where you should be looking. Moreover, animals in pet stores are poked and prodded at all day - of course they're going to be wary of newbies!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Keira, where are you located? Maybe we could help you find a reputable breeder... a much better source than a pet store.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Also understand that there is a difference between a rat putting their teeth on you and a rat biting you. Rats will rarely seriously try to bite you (The kind of bite where they are trying to injure you). One thing I've always noticed is that sometimes a rat might think you're food and give you a little nibble. However, the moment they realize you're a human and not a lab block they always let go.

Of course, like everyone said, breeders and rescues are the way to go. Those are the places to get much more socialized rats that will be more used to humans.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Also, realize that these behavioral distinctions of boy=calm, girl=active are *definitely* not universal... for some reason, all of the boys around here are psycho bundles of energy, and some of the girls are amazing lap rats. Don't assume that these generalizations will actually predict your rat's behavior.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

I live in ipswich, suffolk in the uk oh and the bite drawed blood and god it hurt


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I like my boys because they're big and squishy. :lol:

That and, since they're petstore rats (bad, I know, I know) there wasn't any chance of them being preggers.

Petstore rats can be somewhat hit or miss on socialization, I've found. My oldest and youngest are sweeties, very used to people. The middle child wasn't ready for people at all. (ETA: And yes, he's bit me, and yes it hurt... but I still love the guy, he's just had to get used to me.)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

if he drew blood you probably just scared the crap out of an unsocialized rat. def breeders and rescues should have rats that are more used to being handled, and if you approach them making plenty of noise and small movements they shouldn't be suprised. rats have awful vision so if you poke them from behind sometimes they freak out.

definitely don't be put off my rats just because one rat got a chunk of you. he was the exception, not the norm! i could rant and rave for days about my opinions on the US pitbull bans, but that's another topic for another forum!


----------

